# [SOLVED] Asus G75VW laptop battery troubles



## TH1988 (Feb 24, 2012)

So, I'm having trouble with my ASUS G75VW laptop's battery/recharger.

It's not properly charging the battery, when I play a game (the very purpose of this powerhouse of a laptop), it gets horribly laggy and is unplayable. I tried to play Battlefield 3 on Ultra (a feat just this morning @3-4 am for a period of three - four hours it was able to do flawlessly, albeit any fault was my own for doing badly when I did) and the player character literally took between three-five seconds to register any command (walk forward, fire, aim etc) during which I was already dead and thoroughly t-bagged. The laptop completely stops charging the battery (indicated by that helpful charge light going dark) and then would start charging a few seconds later.

I've tried taking the battery out (with everything unplugged) and holding down the power button for thirty seconds; no luck. I've tried wriggling the power cable around to get it to stop being a ****; no luck. I've tried looking in the manual but all I could see is something about it not charging if the computer got too hot (I downloaded a program to monitor the temperature and while it did spike up from ~40C to ~45C-47C, I don't think that would set it off); so no luck there either.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

(Not sure if I need to specify: I'm running Windows 8 [bleh])


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Asus G75VW laptop battery troubles*

Hi you might sort out the info in your profile to list win 8 since it only shows xp, Now how long have you had the laptop have you cleaned out the air vents and fan with a can of compressed air to remove any dust or debris are you using it on a sofa,bed or your lap


----------



## TH1988 (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Asus G75VW laptop battery troubles*

Sorry, I guess I didn't update it all the way; technically I still use XP on my Desktop, though its taken a backseat to my powerhouse. I've had it for a little over 10 days, I got it on the 29th. I haven't cleaned out the air vents/fan with a can of compressed air and I'm using it on bed if I'm laying, lap if I've got it in my lap. This thing is pretty heavy, my legs fall asleep if I'm on it for a while.

The battery problem is gone for now, but when I first got the laptop it had similar problems (the screen would flicker into the battery-state 'dim' setting, a status I've disabled since) even without a game playing. Back then I didn't know about any bad performance, as I was still installing ~200 GBs worth of games into it and the problem had stopped by the time I had everything I wanted installed.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Asus G75VW laptop battery troubles*

Do a clean up as I suggested and get a cooling pad or at least a stand to keep it off the bed etc, a hard flat surface is best and the suggested pad or stand will also elevate it allowing better airflow.


----------



## TH1988 (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Asus G75VW laptop battery troubles*



joeten said:


> Do a clean up as I suggested and get a cooling pad or at least a stand to keep it off the bed etc, a hard flat surface is best and the suggested pad or stand will also elevate it allowing better airflow.


The problem went away for a few days but now it's back and is even acting up when the battery is at full charge (it only used to act up when it was less than 80-90%) it even acted up when I was trying to play FTL (!) which is arguably one of the least hardware stressing games I own. 

Using a can of air didn't help, I've been trying to keep it elevated, the air vents are actually on the back of the laptop, not in the bottom; there's a bit that budges out that houses the vents.

I've been trying to google the problem, people have been saying a bad power supply or bad connection, but wouldn't the problem pop up all the time VS only when being used for a game?


----------



## TH1988 (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Asus G75VW laptop battery troubles*

Okay, so I've been reading up on it; I think Best Buy ****** me on the charger. The one I'm currently holding is only capable of 65 Watts, the minimum (according to a forumn post: AC Adapter compatibility for G75VW) is 100-180 Watts.

Now, I'm no electrician (at all, think I flunked it back in school) but I think I need to go whoop some *** tomorrow over this. It would explain why its not charging during stressful sessions. But I don't understand WHY it worked up till now. If they broke something, I'm going to beat some ***.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Asus G75VW laptop battery troubles*

The more you stress the machine with things like a game the hotter they get,I did find this Metro Vacuum ED500 DataVac 500-Watt 0.75-HP Electric Duster 120-Volt - Amazon.com
but please if you decide to go this route do not blast the fan you want to use a toothpick or something similar to keep the fan from spinning.
Metro Vacuum ED500 DataVac Computer Quick Test - YouTube


----------



## TH1988 (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Asus G75VW laptop battery troubles*



TH1988 said:


> Okay, so I've been reading up on it; I think Best Buy ****** me on the charger. The one I'm currently holding is only capable of 65 Watts, the minimum (according to a forumn post: AC Adapter compatibility for G75VW) is 100-180 Watts.
> 
> Now, I'm no electrician (at all, think I flunked it back in school) but I think I need to go whoop some *** tomorrow over this. It would explain why its not charging during stressful sessions. But I don't understand WHY it worked up till now. If they broke something, I'm going to beat some ***.


Amazon.com: Hipower AC Power Adapter Charger For Asus G75VW-BBK5 Laptop Notebook Computers: Electronics

*Hipower AC Power Adapter Charger For Asus G75VW-BBK5 Laptop Notebook Computers*



*Input:* 100-240V 50/60Hz worldwide power compatible
*Output Volts:* 19.00V
*Output Wattage:* up to 180W maximum
*Output Current:* up to 9.47A maximum
*Connector:* 4 Pin

This is apparently the correct one, and this...

Amazon.com: ASUS 19V 3.42A 65W AC Adapter for Asus: Computers & Accessories

*ASUS 19V 3.42A 65W AC Adapter for Asus*



AC Input: 100 ~ 240V 50 ~ 60Hz
DC Output: 19V 3.42A 65W
Connector: 5.5mm*2.5mm
Brand New OEM Product, 100% OEM Compatible With ADP-65JH AB, ADP-65JH BB, ADP-65JH CB, ADP-65JH DB
1 Year Warranty

Is the one I apparently got from them with it.


I bought it as a returned item (not refurbished) with a clean boot to it. Reduced from $1,2500 to ~$800.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Asus G75VW laptop battery troubles*

This is what the adapter should be 
Output :
19 V DC, A, 180 W
Input :
100 -240 V AC, 50/60 Hz universal see here https://www.asus.com/ROG_ROG/G75VW/#specifications if the power supply does not match return it and complain threaten to sue for damage.


----------



## TH1988 (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Asus G75VW laptop battery troubles*



joeten said:


> This is what the adapter should be
> Output :
> 19 V DC, A, 180 W
> Input :
> 100 -240 V AC, 50/60 Hz universal see here https://www.asus.com/ROG_ROG/G75VW/#specifications if the power supply does not match return it and complain threaten to sue for damage.


Definitely stopping over there tomorrow (I have some business in the area so I'll tag my laptop along for the ride). I'm printing out both Amazon search results AND the one you gave me. Thanks for your help.

I'm going to mark it this as solved after I get the new charger and test it. Hopefully there's not more trouble-solving to be had =/


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Asus G75VW laptop battery troubles*

Keep us posted


----------



## TH1988 (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Asus G75VW laptop battery troubles*

Just got the right one (******* finally) in the mail, they sent me the wrong one at first... marking closed.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad you got it sorted


----------

